# Show me the art that you’re THE MOST proud of! >:|



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 13, 2022)

I want to see the work that you couldn’t wait to show other people.
I want to see the work you poured your blood, sweat and tears into.
I want to see the work that hasn’t gotten the attention that it deserves! >:| 

SHOW ME YOUR GLORIOUS CREATIONS!


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 13, 2022)

If we're to focus on one thing, it's gonna be this (link is _below_ the image):













						Jo_glamour_shot.mkv
					






					drive.google.com
				



Indeed I poured blood, sweat and tears into this but it hasn’t gotten all that much of attention in the end. Much like the other of my anims. 
(Before you ask, I did try putting stuff on YT but it only attracted trolls and haters.)


Still I'm rather proud of what I managed to achieve, even if just for my own sake. In case anyone wants to see more anims:








						Artwork Gallery for xaotherion -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Attention! I use my scraps for non-furry art.. . I work almost exclusively in 3D, Blender being my software of choice. My artistic speci ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Mostly I cannot stand to look at my art.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 13, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> If we're to focus on one thing, it's gonna be this (link is _below_ the image):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I sure as heck can’t animate like THAT. And what’s more, the textures are AMAZING.
Are you self-taught? Did you take lessons? I am shook!


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Mostly I cannot stand to look at my art.


:O
:O :O :O :O :OOOOOO
SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!
Oh my gosh these are BEAUTIFUL!!!
Chefs kiss! Cherry on top! BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 13, 2022)

Made this one most recently, and deservedly so, it's got the most favourites out of anything I've drawn. 









						The Death of Duty by biscuitsboy532
					

So. This was meant to be the first of a three-panel comic. But I finished this and felt it was so good that It'd be kinda hard to p ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Apr 13, 2022)

So this is the longest I might've spent on one piece. Over a decade of DnD characters:





And the start of a new style, which I've refined by this still remains one of my most striking pieces:


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 13, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Made this one most recently, and deservedly so, it's got the most favourites out of anything I've drawn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like something out of a movie! Dramatic! Mysterious! Buenisimo!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 13, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Looks like something out of a movie! Dramatic! Mysterious! Buenisimo!


I was on a pirates of the caribbean binge at the time lol


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 13, 2022)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> So this is the longest I might've spent on one piece. Over a decade of DnD characters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said give me art to be proud of, and Ziggy gave me 
ART  TO  BE  PROUD  OF.
The grit! The texture! The DnD-ness!


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 13, 2022)

These are the least risque things I can post that are in my master works folder



Spoiler: Big images



This was Rayman fanart. She's a concept they scrapped for Rayman Origins.




The left pinup was my first time drawing Absa from Rivals of Aether when she was first introduced
(YEAH! I didn't jump on the bandwagon when the visual novel dropped years later! I'm an OG!>:C)

And the right was Sally to celebrate Sonic's anniversary and Sonic Mania's release. 






And my favorite car! (Which recently got a sick new refresh!)
This one made me cry because I was getting so frustrated while doing it and was about to quit. That's the first and last time drawing has made me that angry.
Took me the entire night.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 13, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Well I sure as heck can’t animate like THAT. And what’s more, the textures are AMAZING.
> Are you self-taught? Did you take lessons? I am shook!


Thank you kindly.  Yes, I am self-taught. There's actually more free learning material available online than one person can absorb. In my free time I'm chipping away at various 3D projects since many years and that's what it becomes.


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Mostly I cannot stand to look at my art.


Incredible color work here


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

I thought this looked okay


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> View attachment 130412
> I thought this looked okay


Come on, that *is* good. The setting and emotion makes one wonder, what's the story? Also city environment. Thick clothes. Cars. Incidentally all three are my nemesis. I have a town-themed project I couldn't quite pull off so far.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> These are the least risque things I can post that are in my master works folder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is so much freaking beauty in your work. Not just because the subjects are beautiful (which they totally are) but your coloring, shading and composition is gorgeous!


----------



## Kope (Apr 14, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Come on, that *is* good. The setting and emotion makes one wonder, what's the story? Also city environment. Thick clothes. Cars. Incidentally all three are my nemesis. I have a town-themed project I couldn't quite pull off so far.


Aww thanks I’d love to see what it looked like if you’re comfortable with that.


----------



## Trithahn (Apr 14, 2022)

So far, probably this one. I spent HOURS on this thing.


----------



## Kope (Apr 14, 2022)

Trithahn said:


> So far, probably this one. I spent HOURS on this thing.
> View attachment 130463


Cool posing and colors there!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't really know my best pieces because my art is an unorganized mess both irl and on computer, but some of my favorites are here from what I rummaged through, with dates varying:


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 16, 2022)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't really know my best pieces because my art is an unorganized mess both irl and on computer, but some of my favorites are here from what I rummaged through, with dates varying:


Battle mechs and alien landscapes, I totally dig that!


----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 18, 2022)

A lot of really great art in this thread, wow! Always love seeing people sharing their stuff.

I finished this recently- really enjoying the process of learning digital painting!





[fa link]


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 19, 2022)

Behold: my favorites










						Big Mood by bluesky.love
					

Depression sucks




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Space Boi [COMMISSION] by bluesky.love
					

A commission I made for someone on AnthroDex. =)




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Painting for Pomorek from FAF by bluesky.love
					

Painting for FAF user Pomorek




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Kitty vs Fishy (colored version) by bluesky.love
					

I decided to color this old art with my new markers too.




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Chimkin soup. by bluesky.love
					

Mmm...chimkin. :3c. . I drew my fursona feeling under the weather because I'm also feeling sick right now, even though I'm fee ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Flower Power by bluesky.love
					

The power of the flower. UwU. . This is for people I know irl to hang up at their buisness.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 19, 2022)

Started this around March 2020 and finished in September of 2020


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

Bluefangcat said:


> A lot of really great art in this thread, wow! Always love seeing people sharing their stuff.
> 
> I finished this recently- really enjoying the process of learning digital painting!
> 
> ...


It’s so atmospheric! I love what you did with the lighting. Brilliantly executed.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Started this around March 2020 and finished in September of 2020


Beautiful colors! Reminds me of the old Lisa Frank style that was big in the 90’s/early 2000’s.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Behold: my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable style. It makes me so happy and fills me with nostalgia. (I think it’s because I haven’t done traditional art in so long.) 
Very sweet and cute. <3


----------



## Kope (Apr 20, 2022)

Wish I could draw like all of you can. I don’t know where to start though


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 20, 2022)

Kope said:


> Wish I could draw like all of you can. I don’t know where to start though


Start by copying.
I’m serious.
I know that a ton of people will say otherwise, but the only time it’s bad to copy another person’s work is if you’re trying to sell it without permission or even pass it off as your own.
And besides copying artists that you like, also draw everything that you see, and try to copy the way things look to the best of your ability.
Learn to see shapes in plants, animals and man-made objects.
Picture Example: 
The cow’s head started with an egg shape and a circle shape. 
You don’t have to go crazy with the details like they did, but at least get the principles of the structure down. 
This is why some of the best artists do “studies” where they break down an animal and draw it several times in different poses in order to understand the form.
Hope this helps!!


----------



## Kope (Apr 20, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Start by copying.
> I’m serious.
> I know that a ton of people will say otherwise, but the only time it’s bad to copy another person’s work is if you’re trying to sell it without permission or even pass it off as your own.
> And besides copying artists that you like, also draw everything that you see, and try to copy the way things look to the best of your ability.
> ...


You know I’ve tried this several times but I can seem to click with it


----------



## Kope (Apr 20, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Start by copying.
> I’m serious.
> I know that a ton of people will say otherwise, but the only time it’s bad to copy another person’s work is if you’re trying to sell it without permission or even pass it off as your own.
> And besides copying artists that you like, also draw everything that you see, and try to copy the way things look to the best of your ability.
> ...


I appreciate your advice all the same


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 20, 2022)

Kope said:


> I appreciate your advice all the same


No worries. 
It really is like a muscle. You have to keep working on it for it to grow. 
It just takes practice.


----------



## neriirazor (Apr 27, 2022)

these ones, im quite proud of them for different reasons, but yeah c:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2022)

I found a lot more stuff I've actually been satisfied with over the years.

I was looking for this when I first posted it but I couldn't find it.
This is Dr. Starline from the new IDW Sonic comics. I wanted to reflect how surprisingly sinister and malevolent he is by pulling from the intensity of Tetsuo Hara.





One of the rare times something came out how I envisioned it. Even if the colors and shading are shit. It's enough, I guess.




And my sweet pink boy. c:


----------

